# Sinnfreie Berufe?..!



## grünhaupt (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe WOW-Gemeinde, 


Machen die Berufe in wow Sinn?? Ich sage "nein". Der "Lernprozess" ist langweilig und öde. Simples Knopfdrücken und Kaffeetrinken (was ich als positiv ansehe,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Vor dem Knopfdrücken steht noch tagelanges farmen an, ausser man geht ins AH und kauft sich die gesamten Mats für viel, sehr viel Gold ein. Ich habe alleine für das 3-Teilige Epische Rüssiset an die 1000 Gold Matskosten bezahlt. All das ganze Urzeugs!!

Weder Schneider noch Lederer kann sich ein Rüstungsset herstellen, dass er zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt auch tragen kann. Mit Skill 375 können sich beide das Epische hestellen, was nach dem ersten Karabesuch schon wieder absolet wird. Bei manchen spielern wird der Karabesuch vor Berufskill 375 kommen, so ist das lernen des Berufes unnötig. Auf dem Weg zu skill 375 gibt es zuwenige Rüstungsets, die zu machen sind. Ohne Ausnahme sind alle Teile zu schlecht sobald man die herstellen kann. Entweder gibt es durch Quests bessere Belohnung oder durch Instanzbesuche. Auch gibt es keine Sets, die Rüstungen sind richtige Patchworks.

Daher ist eine überarbeitung der Berufe dringend notwendig.

mfg  Grüni

/edit, Nachtrag 1

Ja, muss ich Tirkari recht geben. Mit Alchi hat man den besten Beruf. Kann sich wichtige Tränke brauen, werden ja immer gebraucht. Ist aber der einzige Beruf, der wirklich was bringt. Hat mich da erwischt, ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  

Verzauberer???? nee, alles unter Skill 375 kann man nicht mehr brauchen. Z. B. Kreuzfahrer, eine der besten Verzauberungen vor bc, heute braucht man "Eisige Waffe".

Viele Skills macht man nur um den Berufe-Skill hochzubringen. Werden aber nicht wirklich gebraucht.

zu Kawock: gibt es noch mehr als das Erstschlagset, wenn nicht, ist es ein wenig dürftig, wegen drei teilen einen Beruf zu skillen.

Wie schon erwähnt, es gibt zuwenige Sets, die man machen kann. Als Drachenlederer kann ich gerade mal das epische Elfenbein-Set machen. Habe die genaue Bez. nicht im Kopf. Drei Teile......, biesschen wenig bei, glaube, acht Rüstungsplätze.

mfg Grüni

/edit 2

bin noch immer nicht wirklich überzeugt, das die Berufe Sinn machen!!

alles brauchbare, dass erwähnt wurde, ist erst mit seeeehr hohen Skill zu machen. Ab 350 vielleicht. Was ist aber vorher.

Klar, es gibt einige "nette" Items.  Ich bin immo am Verzaubern skillen. Verzweifelte fast an der "Ewigen Essenz". Für eine Essenz musste ich zuerst 4-5 ,im minimum, Items entzaubern. Nun habe ich einige Bissspuren im Tisch. ;-).

an Gotama, was ist den dass für ein bescheuerter Einwand, das ich keinen Beruf lernen soll, wenns mir nicht passt. es stimmt, dass ich nicht wirklich glücklich bin mit den Berufen und das ich eine Aenderung wünsche. Bedenke aber, dass ohne Einwände von Spielern nie eine "Verbesserung" geschieht. 

Mein Threat soll die Leute animieren, ihre Ansichten zu posten. Dein Erster Teil war ja gut mit den Beispielen, nur der Schlusssatz ist völlig unnötig und deplaziert.

Lederer auf 375
Kürschner auf 375
Verzauberer ca. 320 und 250
Schneider auf über 300
Alchie ca. 200
Kräuterk. auf ca. 230
Bergbau auf 375

also, obwohl ich mich über die Berufe negativ äussere, beschäftige ich mich intensiv damit. 

mfg Grünhaupt, GM von LP

Es gibt immer zwei Meinungen, meine und die falsche!!


----------



## Tirkari (22. Mai 2008)

Schonmal Alchie gewesen?
Da hat man sowohl beim LEveln als auch später eigentlich immer Sachen, die verwendbar und sinnvoll sind und abgesehen von Heil- und Manatränken gibts das Zeugs auch nur sehr selten als Drops oder Questbelohnungen oder bei NPCs, in einigen Fällen gar nicht.

Oder Verzauberer?
Welcher NPC oder Drop kann dir fast die gesamte Rüstung so verbessern?

Juwi?
Sockelsteine vom NPC-Händler sind ganz nett fürs allererste Rüstungsteil mit Sockeln, sonst aber fürn A...
Gute Steine durch Quests gibts erst seit kurzem und auch nur sehr selten und die Heroicdrops reichen auch nicht aus.

usw...


----------



## Kawock (22. Mai 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Schonmal Alchie gewesen?
> Da hat man sowohl beim LEveln als auch später eigentlich immer Sachen, die verwendbar und sinnvoll sind und abgesehen von Heil- und Manatränken gibts das Zeugs auch nur sehr selten als Drops oder Questbelohnungen oder bei NPCs, in einigen Fällen gar nicht.
> 
> Oder Verzauberer?
> ...



Und das Erstschlagset (Ele-Lederer) kann man definitiv länger als Kara tragen.


----------



## Gotama (2. Juni 2008)

Entfernt wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## Gotama (2. Juni 2008)

Schneider:
Zauberfeuer/Urmondstoff/Frost/schatten(weiss grad ned wies heisst) Sets. 
Sind alle drei sehr gut und nicht mit t4 sonder teilweise besser wie t5 einzuschätzen.
Dann ham wir wir die Zauberwuchtstiefel die bis Najentus die besten sind im spiel.
Die Hasteschultern (hab au grad den namen vergessen) sin für dd's au sehr geil.
Achja, und das Zeug aus Sunwell is au sehr imba.
So, das sin alles BoP Sachen, die BoE Sachen lass ich mal weg.
Ausser die Fäden die deinen Dmg/heal scho sehr stark erhöhen.

Verzauberer:
Lohnt sich für alle Klassen im End Content Pve allein scho wegen den Ring Enchants (bei Castern 24 mehr Dmg!)

Schmied:
Der 2hand Kolben is für Krieger auf der höchsten Stufe bis BT drops oder S3 Kolben einer der besten fürs Pvp.

Lederer:
Die Haste Trommeln!!!! Wir haben 3 Magier im raid die nur wegene denen Lederer sind.

Inginieur:
Gut, das Flugmount isn nettes Gimmick.
Aber, die Brillen sind teilweise besser wie T5 köpfe.

So,mehr fällt mir grad ned ein. Aber soviel zu deiner Berufe sin nutzlos Einstellung.
Ausserdem, zwingt dich ja keiner dazu einen zu lernen.

Edith sagt: Häh, wo kommt mein erster Post her??


----------



## Gotama (5. Juni 2008)

das is kein Einwand dondern ne Feststellung. Wenn dir das Berufesystem nicht gefällt musst halt au keinen Beruf lernen. Kenn bei mir aufm Server 3 Leute die haben keinen Beruf weil se einfach kein Bock drauf haben.

Das viele Sachen während dem hochlvln ein bisschen nutzlos sind stimmt schon, aber zb die Schusswaffen vom Ingi sind für ihr lvl eigentlich immer recht nice.
Glaub der Juwe hat au ein paar recht hübsche Trinkets und Ringe die er machen kann. Auch im lowlvl bereich.

Sind zwar immer nur ein paar Sachen die wirklich was bringen aber die sind dann meistens schon sehr gut. Ausserdem musst bedenken das Blizz da au ned wirklich viel dran ändern wird weil das lvln ja mittlerweile so schnell geht und blizz sich eh nur noch auf den Endgamecontent konzentriert.


----------



## Mumble (5. Juni 2008)

Also gar keinen Beruf würde ich nicht empfehlen...
Mein Empfinden ist, dass gerade BB und KK nebenbei läuft und sich damit immerhin gutes Gold verdienen lässt...
Das jemand auf Nicht-Sammel-Berufe keinen Bock hat kann ich schon verstehen, aber mir macht z.B. die Ingi-Bastelei riesen Spass und ich Stelle mir alles, sobald ich es tragen kann, her...

Z.b. die Drachlinge, das Huhn... Oder letztens gerade mit lvl62 die Gizmatische Wahnsinnsbrille (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32461) --> Die rockt ordentlich auf dem Lvl...

Aber manchmal können Berufe natürlich total frustrieren, in diesem Fall lasse ich die Berufe "ruhen" und sammel nur nebenbei ein paar Mats, irgendwann kann man dann ohne große Kosten weiterskillen....

Naja, soweit... 

Lasst euch nicht ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß!


----------



## Mumble (5. Juni 2008)

Und mal so nebenbei... Nicht jeder raided und ist ständig in Inis unterwegs... Für diese Leute ist es evtl. schon lohnend sich das eine oder andere Teil (auch auf "längere" Sicht) herzustellen...


----------



## Melethron (5. Juni 2008)

Kann da Mumble nur zustimmen. Ich gehe selten in Inis, geschweige denke nicht ans raiden. Für mich ist es sehr wichtig mir selbst immer wieder (für meinen Char) bessere Items herstellen zu können. Außerdem macht es Spaß wenn man wieder was neues kann. *g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2008)

verz ist 300-375 extrem sinnvoll
paar beispiele für high end raidverz:

300 Umhang - Feingefühl, Handschuhe - Bedrohung, Armschiene - Sturmangriff
305 Stiefel - Vitalität
310 Umhang - Große Beweglichkeit, Handschuhe - Sturmangriff, Überragendes Manaöl
320 Stiefel - Seelenstärke
325 Schild - Intelligenz, Armschiene - Überragende Heilung
340 Stiefel - Gewandtheit, Handschuhe - Erhebliche Stärke, Überragendes Zauberöl
345 Brust - Außergewöhnliche Werte
350 Zweihandwaffe - Unbändigkeit, Waffe - Potenz - Große Beweglichkeit - Erhebliche Zaubermacht - Erhebliche Heilung, Handschuhe - Erhebliche Heilung
360 Ring - Zaubermacht, Armschiene - Zaubermacht
375 Scharfrichter, Mungo, Seelenfrost

nur ein bruchteil der üblichen 70er verzauberungen sind 375er rezepte. mit skill 350-360 brauch man eingetlich nicht mehr weiterskillen und kann alles wichtige


verz skillen ist bis 300 etwas schwierig, da man essenzen brauch, welche bei uns im ah mitlerweile 30g+ kosten, aber skill einfach mit feuriger, eisiger waffe und kreuzfahrer. so kommt man leicht bis 300 (ohne essenzen) und dann ist es wieder easy going. die mats für die waffenverz sind meist spottbillig und dei splitter in strath bei den vielen bossen schnell gefarmt.


----------



## grünhaupt (6. Juni 2008)

verz skillen ist bis 300 etwas schwierig, da man essenzen brauch, welche bei uns im ah mitlerweile 30g+ kosten, aber skill einfach mit feuriger, eisiger waffe und kreuzfahrer. so kommt man leicht bis 300 (ohne essenzen) und dann ist es wieder easy going. die mats für die waffenverz sind meist spottbillig und dei splitter in strath bei den vielen bossen schnell gefarmt.
[/quote]

hallo, 

also für Kreuzfahrer brauchst du erst mal das Rezept, was nicht wirklich einfach zu farmen ist. Die Kugel dafür droppen nur in Strath Kloster, soviel ich weiss. Ist eine 60er Ini. Wer geht denn noch wirklich Strath, wo man mit 58 schon BC gehen kann. 

Nun, ich bin mittlerweile auch über 300 mit Verz. Juhee.

Ich wünschte mir einfach ein bisschen mehr Sets, in jedem Lvlbereich.

mfg Grüni

PS. Ohne Kritik kein Fortschritt.


----------



## Gotama (7. Juni 2008)

Naja, aber für strat hu brauchst auf 70 keine Gruppe mehr, die kugeln kannst ganz bequem allein farmen. Das schwierigste is das Rezept zu bekommen.


----------



## Churchak (9. Juni 2008)

würd mich schwarz ärgern hät ich keinen alchi/kräuteronkel mal eben jeden tag aus ner urerde nen urwasser machen oder aus nem wasser ne luft oder nem mana nen feuer find ich schon schick,den alchistein möchte ich auch ned missen 40% mehr aus nem trank holen is einfach nur geil !

beim ingi mag ich als hoppy jäger der den ruf in kara/hdz3 ned hat die ada-patronen/pfeil automaten ned missen des weiteren die 2 einspritzungen sind einfach nur top wenn man sie baun kann.Frostgranaten im pvp sind auch nen schönes ding.

das ich nen verzauberer hab find ich im übigen auch schön! brauch ich keinen auf den sack gehn das er mein zeug entzaubert und ich hab für alle meine chars nen schönen pool an verzaubermats und das seit spätestens der insel quasi nebenher.von enzaubern in inis mal ganz abgesehn aber naja wer da lieber nen blaues teil abgreift und dann für 2-8 g nen reibach machen mag (beim npc) auch toll ^^

ach ja hat mit meiner kriegerin damal schmieden gelernt und war schon davor was anderes zu machen,aber seit man nethervortex für marken bekommt is selbst das nimmer sinnfrei da ich da mir ne sehr schicke deff waffe basteln konnte,die schick ausschaut und die obenddrein kaum einer hat und ich also ned mit diesem grottenhässllchen teil aus kara rumrennen muss(königsverteidiger oder so).

das ich nen schneider hab,hab ich auch irgendwie nie bereut. konnte ich mir da gerade zu BC anfang doch recht einfach verzaubermats erstelln womit ich dann skilln konnte ,sprich hab 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen (naja warn sogar 3 massen stoffe auch noch losgeworden was platzspart ^^) und das schönste aller 16 tage ne 20er tasche.

Ich find das jeder beruf seine vorteile mitbringt wenn es auch berufe geben mag die einem mehr zu bieten haben als andere (juwe/alchi/verzaubern) 

gn8 ^^


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Juni 2008)

hallo wieder,

erneuter Versuch, die Unsinnigkeit der Berufe darzustellen.  Fällt mir aber immer schwerer, da es immer Argumente der Spieler *für* die Berufe gibt.

Naja, ich werde mich mal anstrengen.

Als Schneider z. B. gibt es ein Set. So Anfang 40 bis ende lvl 40. Hat entweder Feuerschaden oder Arkanschaden. Der Clue ist. Bis man die Mats. dafür hat oder die Fähigkeit das Zeugs hezustellen, ist man schon über 50 und geht brd. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man das als erster char macht und sich nicht mit einem 70er Twink alle Stoffe und sonstigen Mats besorgen kann.

Oder als Lederer. Ich habe mir ein Set gebastelt, ka wie das heisst. Brauchte dazu die Schildkrötenschuppen von Tanaris. Es gibt nichts anderes, was ich als Lederer machen kann in diesem Bereich. Das Set hat jede Menge Wille, aber keine Beweglichkeit. Ich bin aber Jäger. Das erste Teil ist so Lvl 40- bis 42. Ist man nicht gut ausgerüstet, so wird das farmen der Schuppen zur Qual, insofern die bessere Dropchance im Süden von Tanaris ist. Dort sind die Kröten aber Lvl 45 aufwärts. Also habe ich so mit lvl 47 - 50 das Set komplett und kann es schon wieder gegen Teile von Zf oder Mau eintauschen.

Bitte keine Pros mehr FüR die Berufe`, mir gehen sonst die Argumente aus......;-))

mfg Potosi aka Grüni


----------



## Salavora (16. Juni 2008)

Hm, finde bestimmte Berufecombos eigentlich recht sinnvoll.

z.b. bin ich mit meiner Magierin gerade dabei Schneiderei und verzaubern zu lernen (ok, standard, aber trotzdem).
Zum einen kann ich sie so recht gut ausrüsten. Da sie ein Twink ist, hab ich auch keine Mat probs, da ich Stoff en mase mit meiner Kriegerin (auch Twink) extra für sie eingelagert hab. 
Die grünen Sachen kann sie dann entweder tragen oder gleich entzaubern. Somit bringt mir schneiderei die ganze Zeit was. (und am Ende kann ich mir dann das nette Set herstellen *g*)
Da ich mit meinem Main raide, fallen da auch ab und an grüne Sachen, genauso mit meiner Kriegerin. Die werden aufgehoben, bis meine Magierin das entzaubern kann. So geht mir zwar das Gold vom verkaufen flöten, aber es ist immer noch billiger, als öfter grünes Zeugs ausm AH zu kaufen. Mit den verzauberungen kann ich zudem noch jedes mal meine Ausrüstung auf gutem Niveau halten. 

Alles in allem, finde ich, hab ich es sehr gut mit diesen beiden Berufen getroffen und sie machen für mich auch Sinn.


Mein Main hingegen hat Bergbau und Inig. Größtenteils weils mir spaß macht, nicht wegen irgendeinem Sinn dahinter ^^
Als Ingi kann ich lauter nette Sachen herstellen und die Brille wurde auch nicht mit Kara obsolet (bin derzeit BT und trag sie immer noch.. und dabei hab ich sie mit lvl 68 hergestellt) Zudem gibt es ja jetzt sogar das Upgrade für die Brille (wenn ich den mal das Rezept kriegen würde...), ergo wieder ein super Item! 
Wobei du recht hast, das sich der gesamte Beruf nicht wegen einem Item lohnt!
Aber für PVP ist der Beruf auch sehr gut! Eisfallen, Kampfhelfer, Geflügelsierer/Raketenwerfer, Raketenstiefel etc! 
Mana- und Heiltrankeinspritzungen sparen Taschenplätze! 
Teleporter lassen dich schneller an einem anderen Ort sein! 
Der Helicopter!!! (ok, auch was Sinnfrei, aber toll! *g*)
Und wenn du mit irgendeinem Char eine Schußwaffe nutzt, kansnt du eben diese und die passenden Patronen selber Hestellen! (und wenn du nen Bogen nutzt, kannst du zumindest die Adamantitpatronen gegen Adamantitpfeile eintauschen ^^)
Zu guter letzt kann man dank des Partikelextraktors noch recht gut Elementarteile farmen.

Zu Bergbau muss ich glaub ich nichts sagen ^^ Ist ein Sammelberuf und einzig und allein für Zutaten für meinen Ingi gedacht (und für eventuelle Erd- und Feuerpartikel versteht sich)

Mein Fazit:
Die Combo machts. Ein Beruf allein gesehen hat vielleicht nicht so viele Vorteile, aber Berufe die sich ergänzen machen meiner Meinung nach Sinn.

Btw.: Wegen dem Problem, dass einige Teile mit dem ersten Kara run ausgetauscht werden, skille ich meine Kriegerin (Bergbau/Schmied) demnächst auf Bergbau / Ingi um. 
Gibt zwar wieder einen Ingi, aber ich finde, aufgrund der vielen (oben erwähnten) Vorteile lohnt sich diese Kombo nach wie vor!

Bin gespannt, was du dazu sagst!

Grüße!


----------



## Thaielb (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn man die Frage nach dem Sinn stellt, sollte man an sich fragen, ob es "Sinn" macht soviel Zeit in ein Spiel zu stecken.
Weswegen wir hier sind, liegt doch am Spaß, den man beim Spielen hat. Mir wäre es dabei viel zu langweilig immer nur Mobs zu verkloppen. Die Berufe sind ein gelungene Abwechslung zum questen und bieten einem Vorteile im Spiel. Meinen Alchi habe ich jetzt bei knapp 250 und so langsam wird es interessant. Weniger zum Verkaufen, da bringen bei den meisten Sachen die Kräuter mehr. Allerdings kann ich mich inzwischen mit allerlei Tränken ausstatten, die mir Vorteile verschaffen.
Kräuterkunde kann man nebenbei skillen und verdient damit gutes Gold, zumindest bei uns auf dem Realm. Selbiges gilt für Bergbau.

Macht das alles Sinn? Ich weiß nicht, aber macht es Sinn auf arme Monster einzuschlagen? Nee, nicht so richtig. Aber, es macht Spaß und dazu zähle ich auch meine Berufe.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

Die Kombination aus den Berufen machts.

Als Schneider/Verzauberer kannst du dir die Mats für Verzauberungen quasi aus Stoffen "herstellen". Du musst nur die Fäden für ein paar Kupfer dazu kaufen...

Der Schneider macht aber auch alleine Sinn. Vorallem auf RP Servern (wie viele wollen da ein schwarzes oder weißes Kleid <_< Nen Smoking oder whatever...).

Einige Schneideritems sind auch während des Level-Vorgangs zu gebrauchen, ebenso wie die Taschen.

Allerdings muss man sagen das Alchimist wirklich der beste Beruf schlechthin ist bisher. Das Zeug wird gnadenlos IMMER gebraucht, aber auch mit dem Verzauberer verhält es sich ähnlich. Warum sollte ich auf Verzauberkunst verzichten? Das macht mir meine Items besser - auch schon beim Leveln. +3 Ausdauer mehr auf Armschienen +der +50Mana auf meine Rüstung dauert normalerweiße ein paar Level bis derartiges droppt und dnan auch nur in Instanzen als blaue drops. Auch sämtliche PvP Twinks brauchen Verzauberkunst zumindest von einem anderen Char ^^. 

Das nur noch die High-End-Dinge wirklich zu gebrauchen sind liegt einfach daran das fast alle Spieler mindestens einen 70er habn.

Ich skille Schneiderei wegen dem Set und so manch anderem netten Zeug das ich mir nebenher basteln kann wenn ichs brauche.... und um die Verzauberkunst besser pushen zu können.


----------



## Ronas (26. Juni 2008)

Was redest du denn da?
Ich kenne einen t5/t6 shadow der noch das eisschattenset anhat weil er meint er hätte bisher nichts mit vergleichbar viel spelldmg gefunden...


----------



## Leto1 (21. Juli 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> [qoute]Machen die Berufe in wow Sinn?? Ich sage "nein".Simples Knopfdrücken und Kaffeetrinken...



Wenn du's von der Seite betrachtest, ist das ganze Spiel 'Sinnfrei'. Oder hast du im Ernst erwartet dort echte Handarbeit zu verrichten? Bist du wirklich schon so weit von der Realität abgekommen das du Pixelberufe für den wirklichen Arbeitsmarkt hälst und dich deshalb über die Monotonie und die Stupidität der Berufe beklagst?

Oder war dir einfach nur langweilig, sodass dur dir gedacht hast:" Hmm Ich hab grad Lust einen völlig 'Sinnfreien'
(man beachte den Wortwitz und die Ironie an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Flamethreat aufzumachen."

Als ob die Anzahl an sinnvollen Threats nicht schon nahe genug bei Null wäre


----------



## Lootelf (22. Juli 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Weder Schneider noch Lederer kann sich ein Rüstungsset herstellen, dass er zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt auch tragen kann. Mit Skill 375 können sich beide das Epische hestellen, was nach dem ersten Karabesuch schon wieder absolet wird.



Ja, nee, is klar. (tm)

Also mein Urmondstoff-Set hat noch gut den ganzen T5-Content durchgehalten. Erst für den T6-Content habe ich es ausziehen müssen, da dann das Attribut Ausdauer sehr wichtig wurde. An Addheal und Manareg ist es lange unübertroffen gewesen.
Inzwischen hatte ich im T5-Content neue Rezepte gefunden, die meine Heilleistung weiter gesteigert hatten und mit den Dropps in den SSC/TK nicht zu vergleichen waren. Hinzu kamen noch andere Rezepte, mit denen ich die DMG-Caster unseres Raids z.B. mit einem sehr guten Gürtel ausstatten konnte, den sie erst im T6-Content ausgezogen haben.

Als wir dann BT / Hyjal unterwegs waren, droppten plötzlich Rezepte mit Spellhaste, die ergänzend zu den Instanzdropps ein hervorragendes Spellhaste-Equip ergeben. Käuflich bei den Aschenzungen zu erwerben: Rezepte mit Schattenresi. Wie wir wohl Mother Sharaz ohne diese Rezepte gemacht hätten? Gar nicht! 
So schauts aus.


----------



## Kerandos (24. Juli 2008)

Das ganze läuft doch im Endeffekt meiner Meinung nach auf die Frage hinaus: "Was bringen MIR Berufe?" Und diese Frage ist nicht pauschal zu beantworten, da jeder von einer Berufsbeschäftigung in einem MMO etwas anderes erwartet und für sich das "etwas bringen" anders definiert.

Beispiele:
Da sind die Leute, die mit Berufen Gold verdienen wollen. Da zählt dann nur wieviel Gold pro Stunde sie damit machen können
und wieviel Zeit und Gold sie vorher hineinstecken müssen. Stimmt dann das Verhältnis Investierte Zeit und Gold / 
Verdientes Gold sind sie glücklich und wählen den Beruf.

Dann gibt es andere, für die nur der Spass am Beruf zählt. Gold ist nebensächlich, wichtig ist die Fähigkeit Dinge herzustellen weil sie es eben wollen. Und wenn sie nie etwas verkaufen, was solls.

Es gibt sicher noch andere Typen (mir fällt hier spontan der "BOP-Schneider" ein), bleiben wir der Einfachkeit halber einmal bei diesen beiden. Diese beiden Einstellungen sind völig konträr und die Vertreter der beiden können ewig gegeneinander Argumentieren und werden sich nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen gegenseitig verstehen.

Für einen "Goldlscheffler" ist Spass ein Fremdwort und einem "Funcrafter" kann man mit volkswirtschaftlichen Argumenten höchstens ein verständnisloses "Hä" entlocken.

Beide Einstellungen sind aber legitim und "richtig", wichtig dabei ist nur, herauszufinden, was man selber bevorzugt und dann einen Beruf sucht, der dieser Neigung am ehesten entspricht. Man sollte dann auch nur mit Leuten diskutieren die eine zumindest kompatible MMO-Berufseinstellung haben sonst kommt nur Frust dabei heraus.

Drum finde ich eine pauschale Diskussion über "Sinnvolle" oder "Sinnlose" Berufe nicht wirklich zielführend, ohne vorher zumindest die Rahmenbedingungen - also das "was erwarte ICH vom Beruf" abgesteckt zu haben. Sinn und Unsinn kann ohne Kontext nicht existieren.

LG Kerandos


----------



## Ötzalan (24. Juli 2008)

Recht hat Er!


----------



## Dragó82 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe hier ein ganz anderes Problem ihr schaut jetzt auf die berufe vergesst aber das wir am ende von BC sind . Natürlich gibt es jetzt Massen besseres zeug aber wen WotLK anfängt sind die sachen von den berufen lange wieder das beste was man bekommen kann . So war es auch mal mit BC zum Anfang ,für viele waren die Epischen sets das erste und lange auch das einzigste epische was man hatte .Damals als noch Leute blau nach kara gingen und man sich freute das man 3 oder 4 bosse schaffte ,klar sind viele Berufs sachen nicht mehr so prickelnd aber das liegt wie gesagt einfach daran das man am ende von BC ist man bekommt nun einfach epische sachen hinterher geworfen. Man geht doch einfach mal mit einer random Gruppe kara nur für die Marken oder mach mal eben nebenbei eine hero das wird sich schnell wieder ändern mit WotLK und dann werden alle wieder froh sein ihr ersten Epics durch ihre berufe zu bekommen.


----------



## grünhaupt (24. Juli 2008)

hi, 

nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich nun wieder einmal.

@ Kerandos: Habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass man sich nicht wirklich was machen kann während man levelt?? Ich denke schon. Also habe ich eigentlich MEINE Rahmenbedingungen erläutert.

Ich bin Lederer, (mit meinem Jäger), und das auf 375. Das einzige, was ich machen kann, ist das Dreiteilige Elfen...-Set (Brust, Gürtel und Armschiene). Dazu kommen noch einige Verbesserungen und Taschen.
Mehr Teile kann ich beim besten Willen nicht machen. Alle weiteren Rezepte sind Drops von Instanzen. Die werden eventuell im AH zu unmöglichen Preisen verkauft.

Also ist es mir nicht möglich, ein annähernd "komplettes "Set zu machen. 

Noch was: Es gibt Abenteurer und Berufsleute. Mit der Aussage will ich eine klare Grenze zwischen den Leuten ziehen, die oft, gerne und regelmässig in Instanzen gehen und denjenigen, die oft, gerne und regelmässig für ihren Beruf Leder ( oder was auch immer) farmen um ein Primus auf ihrem Gebiet zu werden. 


erstmal noch was zu Leto1.
Du solltest mal meine Berichte nicht nur lesen, sondern auch verstehen und richtig interpretieren lernen. Und wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte ganz und nicht nur die Hälfte. Zensur ist meine Sache. Ich denke mal, du bist der Flamer hier.

Lieber Drago, ich als Handwerker habe einfach nicht den Mut, um mich mit Illidan und Co. zu messen. Siehe oben, ...ich bin einer der Handwerker. Auch die Heroischen Instanzen machen mir Angst. Also,  dann erkläre mir mal, wie ich zu dem Urnether komme?? Ich brauchte drei Stück davon.


/edit

@ Hellreaper: Was kann ich mir mit Lvl 25 machen, oder mit lvl 35, 40 45 50, 60 das besser ist als ein Item aus den Instanzen? Gnome, Kloster, Ulda, Kloster, Mau, oder ZF.  Es geht nich um die Highenditems, sondern um das Zeug, dass man sich im verlaufe des levelns machen kann. Na gut, dein Schatten/Eiszwirnset ist Imba. Drei Teile hat es, oder nicht? Was ist mit den restlichen Plätzen? was kannst du dir da machen? NICHTS, absolut nichts.

Bei mir als Drachenlederer kann ich mir jedenfalls gerade mal drei Teile basteln, von vielleicht acht oder neun Plätzen. Dürftig, dürftig!!!


----------



## Hellreaper (2. August 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Weder Schneider noch Lederer kann sich ein Rüstungsset herstellen, dass er zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt auch tragen kann. Mit Skill 375 können sich beide das Epische hestellen, was nach dem ersten Karabesuch schon wieder absolet wird.



hust, schneider sets wie eisschattenzwirn is mehr wie imba... ab bt findeste besseres....


----------



## oliilo (4. August 2008)

da war wol noch wer kein ingi

ingi is der geilste
man kan so zimlich fürjedes lvl bomben bauen die super lustig im pvp sind und auch im solospiel potenzial haben 
dan kan man süße roboterhaustiere bauen 
wiederbelebkabel raketenstiefel fallschirmmäntel teleporter
repbots und man kan zum schlus partikel farmen die einem sehr viel g einbringen 
vorallem vür jäger kan man noch fehrnrohre bauen und eine sehr gute tank schusswaffe
auch die brillen sind inetwa t4 und man kan sie schon ab lvl 64 tragen und bauen 
wen man die brille upgradet ist sie sogar t6+
ssprich ingi ist rundum perfekt


----------



## grünhaupt (5. August 2008)

hallo hellreaper,

scheinbar liest du nicht alles,

Wieviele Teile hat das Schattenzwirnset????????????????????????

Wieviele Plaetze hast du zum belegen in deinem Charfenster????????

So ca. 8 oder 9 fuer Kleidung.  8 minus 3 gibt 5. Fehlen also immer noch mehr als die Haelfte. 

Was interessiert mich mit lvl 30, was ich mit lvl 70 tragen kann??


Irgendwo habe ich gepostet, was fuer Berufe ich habe. 

Berufzweig ist meiner Meinung nach vieeel zuwenig ausgebaut. Ist natuerlich die Frage, ob es von Blizz ueberhaupt gewuenscht ist.



mfg Grueni


----------



## marcloker (19. August 2008)

Hellreaper schrieb:


> hust, schneider sets wie eisschattenzwirn is mehr wie imba... ab bt findeste besseres....




man muss dabei aber eins bedenken. blizzard hat selber zugegeben das das set total overpowert ist. und mit dem neuen addon wird der schneider nicht mehr ein so overpowertertes set bekommen.... nachzuhören im buffcast


----------



## marcloker (21. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Mein Empfinden ist, dass gerade BB und KK nebenbei läuft und sich damit immerhin gutes Gold verdienen lässt...



warum nicht z.b. kürschner und kk oder kürschner und bb? so würde es doch auch keine probleme mit dem suchdingsda geben...


----------



## noizycat (25. August 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> man muss dabei aber eins bedenken. blizzard hat selber zugegeben das das set total overpowert ist. und mit dem neuen addon wird der schneider nicht mehr ein so overpowertertes set bekommen.... nachzuhören im buffcast


man spielt aber im jetzt und hier ... wenn ich immer schon fürs nächste Jahr plane, macht atm gar nix Sinn ^^ 

btw: Mein Erstschlagset trag ich immer noch, da weder Kara noch Heroics was besseres abgeworfen haben. Besser wird erst best. Markenkram bzw. T5/T6. Und wie kommst du drauf, dass die Berufe aufm Weg zur 70 nix bringen? Also ich hab mich da ständig ausgestattet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich denke, Berufe sind ne Frage der Einstellung. Wer keinen Bock hat, skillt halt keine, wer blos Gold will, macht Sammelberufe ...


----------

